# DTC P11cc



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

I just got this code yesterday and have not been able to find much information online. I'm curious to know if anyone has ran into an issue with this before. Thanks


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

NOx Sensor 1 Performance - Signal Low. You have a NOx sensor issue, very common in these cars. It is most likely soot covered. Just to be sure check the car for intake and exhaust leaks, but the sensor most likely needs to be replaced.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Sensor 1 is to the right of the turbocharger in the exhaust.


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Is there a common leak area that you know of?


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

My car only has 40,000 miles and right before this happened my car was overheating. I looked around under the hood and noticed the coolant reservoir was very low and the cap was not closed all the way. Maybe it was left open after it was serviced for an oil change? I added a 50/50 mix that I mixed myself with distilled water and then that dtc came up the next day. Not sure of that could have affected it?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Just making sure, this car is a diesel correct? Diesels don't usually have any coolant leaking issues like the gas cars. It could have been left open or came loose. This would not affect the sensor unless it somehow spilled onto it (which is almost impossible). The intake clamps can come loose, and there is an issue where the bolts in the exhaust can rust and break, but I would almost guarantee the sensor is at fault.


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes it's a diesel. I haven't had any more coolant issues since I topped it and secured the cap. Would this nox sensor be the reason my mpg has been dramatically affected? Also is this a part that would fall under the emissions warranty?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Strangely, my car was low on coolant too. Noticed it last week. Maybe they didn't fill them from the factory. I suppose it could affect MPG. Might be emissions warranty, might not be. Everyone here has had different experiences.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> Yes it's a diesel. I haven't had any more coolant issues since I topped it and secured the cap. Would this nox sensor be the reason my mpg has been dramatically affected? Also is this a part that would fall under the emissions warranty?


The specific components for emissions warranty are listed in the owner's manual. I can't remember if that one's listed or not and I'm not near my owner's manual at the moment. I had my exhaust gas temp sensor replaced under warranty at 61K miles, but I think others needed to pay. Seems like it's up to the dealer.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

CruzeDan said:


> NOx Sensor 1 Performance - Signal Low. You have a NOx sensor issue, very common in these cars. It is most likely soot covered. Just to be sure check the car for intake and exhaust leaks, but the sensor most likely needs to be replaced.


Hello. Do you think both NOX sensors should be replaced or just the one that screws directly into the DPF? I know there is one by the DPF Back pressure Sensor toward the rear of the car. I am having issues with Code P2002.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 1: 
Transmission Failure at 110,000 miles. Replaced with 160 miles remaining on the extended warranty.
Round 2:
While on vacation my car went into limp mode, did not send a warning, and required a manual regen. Lost a day to it and wasted a trip.
Round 3:
This POS 2015 Diesel started setting Code P11cc - NOx Sensor 1 Performance - Signal Low. Ordered the new sensor and installed it 4 days later. 
Round 4:
Cleared all codes. Drove 4 days - set the code again. (x4)
Round 5:
Cleared it. 3 Days later same thing. Checked all clamps, etc. Cleared the code. Now, wife has the car for a week and no codes. I have zero tolerance for this bovine scatagory. The car is officially unreliable and I cannot risk a car failure with a 200 mile work commute (one way).

I'm thinking I force a regen in high grass.


----------

